
Show HN: New MODULA-3 Releases for WinNT, Linux and OS X - brakmic
https://github.com/modula3/cm3/releases
======
brakmic
Two important papers (pdf) from Luca Cardelli (one of the original designers
of the language):

MODULA-3 Type System:

[http://lucacardelli.name/Papers/Modula3TypeSystem.A4.pdf](http://lucacardelli.name/Papers/Modula3TypeSystem.A4.pdf)

MODULA-3 Report:

[http://lucacardelli.name/Papers/SRC-052.pdf](http://lucacardelli.name/Papers/SRC-052.pdf)

------
brudgers
Repository: [https://github.com/modula3/cm3](https://github.com/modula3/cm3)

------
nickpsecurity
So there's a Modula-2 revival effort going on and a commit to Modula-3. That's
great news. One is the C alternative, one the C++ alternative. Hope it keeps
up.

------
sitkack
Excellent news! The last release was in 2010!

[http://modula3.org/](http://modula3.org/)

